# So what's the most functional version of ICS for our phone?



## ma70 (Jan 29, 2012)

I've looked at all the various "projects", and I'm interested in the most functional version. I basically want it to work as close to stock as possible without too many fixes. I realize this is nearly impossible due to the lack of a kernel, but I need the basics working. MMS, keyboard, FFC, Rear Camera, and preferably the Camcorder. I don't need a million "extras", just the basics working. I'm currently running a very "modified" CM 7.2 RC1 with Aeroevan's ICS kernel and it's great, but I think it's time for a change 

Also, how would I go about flashing it? I'm running TWRP right now as my recovery(I'm not sure exactly what it actually is. I had CWM then "flashed" TWRP over it). Is this okay?


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Aeroevan's CM9 is the one that works the best.
It has working MMS, keyboard, FFC, Rear Camera, and a 480p (not 720p) camcorder.

To flash it, place it, the kernel, and the latest gapps on your sdcard, and reboot into twrp. I would reccomend a /data wipe, but it is not required coming from CM7.2. Format /system, then flash the rom, followed by the kernel, followed by gapps.


----------



## ma70 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hmmm, that's really good to know. What are the actual ongoing issues with Aeroevan's CM9? I think I've only heard of a "Slow GPS locking" for now.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

ma70 said:


> Hmmm, that's really good to know. What are the actual ongoing issues with Aeroevan's CM9? I think I've only heard of a "Slow GPS locking" for now.





> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Known issues:[/background]
> Rear and front camera mostly work now, but if the camera FC's on startup, clear the camera app data.
> Market download issues: if you are having issues downloading apps from the market: su then killall drmserver in a terminal
> GSM doesn't connect after rebooting. Formatting cache seems to get it to work after rebooting.


Other than that, very rarely, I might get freezes and have to do a battery pull, and sometimes the capacitive backlights black out. There are also some multitouch issues.


----------



## ma70 (Jan 29, 2012)

Multitouch issues....as in normal usage or game usage? I don't really play stuff like Temple Run so I wouldn't know.


----------



## aeroevan (Jun 23, 2011)

ma70 said:


> Multitouch issues....as in normal usage or game usage? I don't really play stuff like Temple Run so I wouldn't know.


I made some multitouch changes to try to get temple run working, but those seem to have caused other issues. So I'm actually uploading a new build right now that reverts those changes and has the latest CyanogenMod 9 code in it.


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK (Apr 9, 2012)

What about aokp?

Sent from my ADR6350 using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------

